# Wow...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Where has summer gone? Seems to have flown by! Aug 1st today, and back to school on the mind! My kids start school on the 10th! I'm so sad that summer break is just about over. My kids are excited to go back to school, they miss their friends, and are ready to get busy with school stuff again. 

Looks like we might be doing a little bit of back to school shopping today, as I really don't want to wait until the mad dash of the weekend! My son's list isn't too bad compared to last year. 
This is my son's last year of elementary school too, he's in 5th, so it's really a sentimental year....He's growing up for sure  

My oldest daughter is in 7th grade, and thankfully her list isn't too bad. BUT I'm not real certain if that's her actual list! So I have to call the school and make sure.... Fingers crossed LOL

And my 4yo isn't going to school this year, since the cut off date is Oct 1st and her birthday is Oct 5th. She'll get to start kindergarden next year though :wink: 

So anyone else getting ready to send your kids back to school, or going back yourself? 

I went to middle/high school in Indianapolis, and remember we didn't start until Sept, usually right after labor day or a week after that.....I wish it were still that way...


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I teach 6th grade and we dont start until sept. 6th! Of course we were in school until June 24th - making up for snow days. Good luck with those lists..Nice to hear that your kids are excited to start school. I'll be excited too ...after I complete some summer home and farm projects.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... it sprouted wings..... :shocked: :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is when I'm happy that I'm graduated and have a full year to attain a job and finish things up around the farm, then it's off to community college in town for some math/science preppers. Excited/argh for sure! LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our schools start the 10th as well and it seems so early...all the other schools around here start like a week later almost. I'm glad to be alomst finished, but I feel bad for the younger kids because they are saying its only gonna get worse!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We (teachers) are supposed to go back the 16th, but I'm still waiting on baby #5 (now officially one week and one day late) so I won't be joining them. The kids go back on the 23rd. You're right about the summer, though, it has truly sped by... I can't believe how quickly it's flown.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

College starts at the end of August for me!

WOW summer flew by! That was crazy  Im sad to see it go, no more swimming, or staying out late with friends watching the sunset at 9pm LOL

I dont think it will be much different, just the weather and with me going to college I wont have as much freetime.

Well heres to hoping everyone had a great summer!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought my son starting school on the 17th was bad but the 10th. My husband and I were talking about this just the other day. It was memorial day weekend when we were putting up fencing and I was wearing a winter coat and snow pants. When we moved here 6 years ago the end of March I was in shorts. We have been so busy with this new addition, fencing, drywall and so on that we havne't done anything this summer except work. Last year we had our first heavy frost the middle of September and the year before that was mid October. I am really hoping for October so my tomato plants that got in late from cool weather might have time to do something otherwise all my canning jars will be collecting dust again this year.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I start school on August 31st and I am NOT looking forward to it. Summer flew by! I'm going to miss it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tomorrow is the kids first day of school! They are sooo ready to go back. The house is going to be soooo quiet with them not here during the day! No arguing and fighting - sibling rivalry. I tell ya I think my kids go to bed and dream/plot what they are going to do to each other the next day :laugh: 

It'll just be me and my little girl. I'm hoping to get a job soon though, something part time, I NEED a part time job...


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

i dont really have kids ( except for my goaties :angelgoat: ) and if anything im excited for sweeter weathers :rainbow: because my goats just look so freakin miserable  and they will have some cool nice weather before they are shivering and their teeth are chattering :laugh: but yes i do very much agree that summer whizzed by i wonder where it went :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like fall weather, comfortable t-shirt weather for me though, I can't stand long sleeve or jackets/coats, I feel restrained LOL
I agree, the goats are miserable in the heat, we've had a break from the extreme heat for a few days now and it's been wonderful, I can see my goats are enjoying this change too. 

My kids are on their third day of school today, so far they are still so happy to be back. All I know is my house is quiet during the day, it's scary LOL My 4yo is pretty quiet, she enjoys being able to 'enjoy' her morning cartoons now that big sis & bro aren't here trying to take over the tv. And of course I should be cleaning and here I am on the computer...LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Makes me so happy I'm out of school...taking a year off to work the farm. I was getting so bored with school the last couple of years...it got very tiring and overwhelming so I just need a break. I do wish this summer would last longer though...the weather here has been SO cool this year. Usually it's so hot and dry, but this year it's been so cool...we didn't even get our pool up and runny this year.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup gearing up for school here. We got school clothes, supplies, new shoes and backpacks are all ordered!! We have already started 3 x's a week football practice and the 20th is the 1st game--so in a way it feels like we have already started back. (yes they have been OUTSIDE in full football gear practicing in the 100+ temps!!)

Mine start back 8/22 so I reminded them this morning to be sure to have LOTS of fun next week :wink: 

My daughter goes into 6th this year and she is jumping out of her skin she is sooooo excited! She will be in band this year and going to show Macho in FFA. 

My son likes school ok, he does not mind it--he just likes getting all the new stuff before school starts


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You should have come here for the summer Kylee, you'd be running from pool to pool trying to stay cool LOL It was miserably hot, nobody wanted to be outside during the day including my kids. We wouldn't even feed the goats before 8-8:30pm, you'd come in sopping wet from sweat if you did anything at all outside. My husband even got off work an hour or more early because it was just too hot to be out working <he works with horses>.

Wow football in this heat? yikes! I couldn't imagine that! 
I wish our kids didn't start until later in the month. Just seems all wrong going back this early in August...I think my brother said up where he lives in IN they are making it mandatory starting next year that school can't start before Labor day. I wish they'd do that here too! So at least the kids would have freedom up until Labor Day. They are usually scheduled to get out of school before Memorial Day weekend, but they never do because of the snow makeup days. So they don't get a break during either of those holidays.

My kids are all about the back to school shopping..it's like a holiday LOL I didn't buy them much clothing this year at all, my daughter has a bunch of shirts she seldom wears. She looked at me and said 'Only one new shirt...seriously?' LOL Try explaining to a 10 & 12 year old who are stubborn, that buying a bunch of shorts/short sleeved shirts for school is silly when they have enough to get by....because they'll be wearing pants/long sleeves in just a couple of months.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Our school system started on Thursday. They are doing the same as you with starting early so they can get out early. When I was in school we didn't start till around the 25th and got out like the first week of June. I was also the only graduating class for like 10 years to get out and have graduation in May because we didn't have any make up days. Also back then the seniors got out a week early and did not have to make up snow days but that has all changed in the 7 years I have been out.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I also can't wait for colder weather. I'm a winter, so its my season. I find myself wearing pajama pants in the snow! (Yes, we do get some pretty cold days here, sometimes in the negatives). So, my mom and my friend always think I'm crazy when I run out to feed the animals in thin pajamas bottoms!

I'm just hoping by the time the cold hits, our barn will be done, and most of the goaties will be snug as a bug in a rug in the barn, the buck in his warm shed, and any young buck kids in a large, very warm doghouse. I'm very excited for everything to be done!


----------

